# RM Naruto vs Archer (Fate/Stay Night)



## Gundam Meister (Nov 24, 2011)

Battlefield: Hyperbolic Time Chamber
PIS and CIS : Off
Blood lust : On
Starting distance : 70 meters

Restriction : Gae Bolg 

So how does this fight go ?


----------



## Amae (Nov 24, 2011)

Once Naruto catches him, Archer dies. He has the durability to take whatever Archer has.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 24, 2011)

Amae said:


> Once Naruto catches him, Archer dies. He has the durability to take whatever Archer has.



except gae bolg, but it's restricted lolz


----------



## Amae (Nov 24, 2011)

zer0light said:


> except gae bolg, but it's restricted lolz


.... Yes, and conventional durability means jack shit.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 24, 2011)

Naruto? Durability?

It's the same Naruto that believed that a full powered punch from the Raikage would kill him.


The thing is Naruto doesn't have much feats for durability for now. So I don't think he can just no sell Archer's arrows.
Said arrows can hit a Servant from 4kms while the said Servant is in the middle of combat. Archer can also fire his arrows in machinegun-like speed.

Not to mention he can project swords in GoB-like fashion to bombard Naruto with attacks from all directions.

Unles Naruto has time to use FRS (which he won't given he must summon two clones to prepare the attack)

Archer can also chant UBW with only 4 verses and seemingly do while also under the stress of the opponent's attack.

I say Archer can find a way to defeat Naruto.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 24, 2011)

Amae said:


> Once Naruto catches him, Archer dies. He has the durability to take whatever Archer has.



Nine Lives Blade Works.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2011)

RM has almost no durability feats, that form is all about speed and rasen-spam .. he doesn't need clones for FRS though

sadly, that speed is likely not enough to dodge many hax arrows .. 1 maybe, but not spam

and Archer has many tricks



Nasuverse still too hax for Narutoverse


----------



## Amae (Nov 24, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Naruto? Durability?
> 
> It's the same Naruto that believed that a full powered punch from the Raikage would kill him.



This was brought to my attention and he took that with no problem.



> Anyways, Archer dances around till he finishes chanting UBW then skewers Naruto.


How powerful would those individual weapons be? I'm only aware of how much damage he's capable of with broken phantasms. Those take some time to charge.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, Archer had at least 7 weapons which can penetrate Berserker's skin.
One of them was a saber which melted Berserker's limbs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2011)

that ST is nothing much (not a concenrated attack) and we don't even see if it hit Naruto - maybe he avoided it with his speed


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 24, 2011)

I am the bone of my sword


----------



## raphxenon (Nov 24, 2011)

Steel is  my body


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 24, 2011)

and fire is my blood


----------



## zer0light (Nov 24, 2011)

i have created over a thousand blades


----------



## Asune (Nov 24, 2011)

Unknown to death, Nor known to life


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 24, 2011)

Archer fires Hrunting and does exactly what he did to Shiro during the Dead Bridge scene dead end.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 24, 2011)

Have withstood pain to create many weapons.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 24, 2011)

Yet, those hands will never hold anything.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 24, 2011)

So, as I pray.

Unlimited Blade Works!

And now. 

Divine skill, flawless and firm.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 24, 2011)

Our strength rips the mountains


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 24, 2011)

Our swords spilt the water


----------



## zer0light (Nov 24, 2011)

Our name reaching the imperial villa


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 24, 2011)

The two of us cannot hold heavens together


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

Naruto in RM has Cityblock level+ durability by virtue of tanking Nagato's shinra tensei:

Link removed

Has empathy that allows him to sense the malice of his opponents and pinpoint his attack:

Link removed
Link removed

Fast enough to dodge point blank the Raikage's fastest punch:

Link removed
Link removed

Can use taju kagebunshin no jutsus to create a fuckton of clones that are fucking strong too:

Link removed

Can use the Kyubi arms extensions to make the FRS, change the direction of the FRS after being thrown, avoid getting hit or hit targets at long distances:

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

This is what RM can do ofensive wise:

Created several rasengans and using the kyubi arms attack with all of them at the same time:

Link removed

Created a bigger rasengan and using the Kyubi arms grab his opponet and blast him into it:

Link removed

Created a mini FRS that can use to fuck up an especific part of his opponet like he did here in his foot to disable his movement and summon a big ass toad on his ass:

Link removed
Link removed

Created an even bigger rasengan casually:

Link removed

Another variation that uses 3 rasengans to make more damage:

Link removed
Link removed

Btw from here:

Link removed

To here:

Link removed

It was a clone of Naruto fighting not even the real Naruto, so Archer is not winning this at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> It was a clone of Naruto fighting not even the real Naruto, so Archer is not winning this at all.



And Archer's fully capable of tracing Excalibur, what's your point?


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 24, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And Archer's fully capable of tracing Excalibur, what's your point?



And Archer going to kill himself tracing Excalibur to kill a single shadow clone


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And Archer's fully capable of tracing Excalibur, what's your point?



A fuckton of clones of Naruto are going to kill Archer before he does that, not to mention how is he going to hit the real one, your point?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Naruto in RM has Cityblock level+ durability by virtue of tanking Nagato's shinra tensei:
> 
> Link removed


All I see is a bunch of trees being hit. I don't see a clear show of Naruto being mixed in said pile.

So, you're actually suggesting that Naruto will be okay with getting hit with a Hrunting shot?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> All I see is a bunch of trees being hit. I don't see a clear show of Naruto being mixed in said pile.
> 
> So, you're actually suggesting that Naruto will be okay with getting hit with Hrunting?



Link removed

Where they are:

Link removed

When they get hit, see how bee goes flying away:

Link removed
Link removed

I really like how you come and disppute every feat when is clear as water.

And no, I am telling you Naruto can dodge that shit going from the distance and the abilities he has, added by the fact that his firepower is going to destroy Archer, because all those clones can use the same attacks that have the same damn power.


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 24, 2011)

*Hrunting*


> Once fired, it turns into a magical bullet enveloped in a red light that reaches speeds of* Mach 10* on the most direct path to its target, and it *will continue to pursue the target, even if parried, repulsed, or avoided, as long as the shooter keeps aiming at the target*. While it is normally impossible to change targets after firing, *he is able adjust for such possibilities and have a single path be capable of striking two enemies.*
> 
> He can shoot it over five times in a row, and he adds more prana to charge the shot each time. The second shot has a charging interval of twenty seconds, and the time increases after he places more power into it, with twenty-five seconds for the third and thirty for the fourth. He can further adjust and charge the shot by taking five more seconds. These grace periods are the main weakness in the tactic, but the distance from the target requires either Saber destroying a number of buildings with Excalibur or the use of a Command Spell to increase her speed. *It is fast enough to reach its target four kilometers away in less than a second, and it has enough force to stir the air and cause the bridge to rattle*. It is strong enough to eventually overwhelm Saber on the fifth shot after deflecting the first four consecutive shots if she doesn't take action in order to protect Shirou, *and the final shot is able pierce the four layered version of Rho Aias* produced by Shirou while only being slightly averted from its target. *The only reason Shirou is able to survive is that Archer is killed before the bullet can reverse itself to hit him.*



The final shot was the strongest, but each petal of Rho Aias is a fortress, and in contrast to ST this is a piercing attack. If Archer can get off even a single correctly-aimed Hrunting Broken Phantasm it will put enormous pressure on Naruto just to survive.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 24, 2011)

Gundam Meister said:


> *And Archer going to kill himself tracing Excalibur* to kill a single shadow clone



Shiro dead on his feat through shear force of will traced Excalibur, using *Archer's arm* I might add. And used it.

A healthier Shiro using that same arm had a far harder time tracing the Gem Sword.

Which leads to the scene in UBW where he threatened to trace it against Saber. This being an Archer who has limited mana and can still call UBW, a freaking Reality Marble. Which also touched upon in Fate/Extra (during the week with Caster) that RM are massive power hogs to maintain one that if someone didn't have the capacity to summon it properly, their Magic Circuits would burn out. Even for a little while is ludicrous and is a rarity even amongst Servants.

And in this match, it's a healthy Archer, not a worn down Archer or limited Prana Archer.

People I swear to god, update on things that you're supposed to know. Research people. Jesus...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol naruto wank.

Archer shit stomps for reasons already stated.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol another dickrider that doesn't even debate.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2011)

Whats the point if the outcome is obvious?

Or are you that butt hurt because Naruto gets shit stomped worse then Haruka in a Haruka Vs. LoN fight?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Link removed
> 
> Where they are:
> 
> ...



I like how you don't have a scan of Naruto actually getting hit. I like how you automatically suggest that the attack has to be multiple city blocks worth when Nagato is relatively low on chakra till he absorbs some. In other words, simply bringing up that Naruto is relatively close to Bee who gets knocked over with some trees isn't enough to suggest that Naruto really tanked the attack at all much less the entire force of said attack with all the trees in the way. It's nowhere near comparable to what was done to Gamabunta and other toad sennins point blank. No scan of direct hits makes it unlikely to objectively suggest either of them are tanking the full brunt of said attack at all.


> And no, I am telling you Naruto can dodge that shit going from the distance and the abilities he has, added by the fact that his firepower is going to destroy Archer, because all those clones can use the same attacks that have the same damn power.



No, he can't. The specifics about how hrunting works with 4 kilometers crossed in less than a second, and the general aim hax ability, with it hitting someone like Saber at all says differently. That's with ignoring the simple usage of Unlimited Blade Works for phantasm weapon spam.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> I like how you don't have a scan of Naruto actually getting hit. I like how you automatically suggest that the attack has to be multiple city blocks worth when Nagato is relatively low on chakra till he absorbs some. In other words, simply bringing up that Naruto is relatively close to Bee who gets hit isn't enough to suggest that Naruto really tanked the attack at all much less the entire force of said attack with all the trees in the way. Not good enough. It's nowhere near comparable to what was done to Gamabunta and other toad sennins point blank.



Oh but I wasn't the one that put the attack a cityblock level it was the people that know about calcs, so yeah.

And you are the first to come and say the feat isn't legit (shocker), so good luck with that.



> No, he can't. The specifics about how hrunting works with 4 kilometers crossed in less than a second with it hitting someone like Saber at all says differently. That's with ignoring the simple usage of Unlimited Blade Works for phantasm weapon spam.



Yes he can, the distance, empathy and his speed would allow him to do it.

And care to bring proof of Archer using UBW like Gilgamesh uses GoB, because I don't recall Archer using his technique to spam weapons like Gil.


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yes he can, the distance, *empathy* and his speed would allow him to do it.



Yes, I'm sure Hrunting has feelings while it's ripping Naruto apart.

It'll aimhax at 4000+ km/s, from a mere 70 meters, whether or not Naruto senses Archer's disgust at having to waste his time.


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 24, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Oh but I wasn't the one that put the attack a cityblock level it was the people that know about calcs, so yeah.
> 
> And you are the first to come and say the feat isn't legit (shocker), so good luck with that.


Either case, it's questionable enough but not the main point I'm worried about as scale goes.

I wouldn't accept that anyone was hit by an attack when so much stuff is generally in the way with no real suggestion of tanking the full brunt of said attack.


> Yes he can, the distance, empathy and his speed would allow him to do it.


Except that empathy and his speed doesn't mean much for an inanimate object that crosses 4 kilometers in less than a second. All the more so if it's being used in a levitation based origin of attack from mid-air with numerous upon numerous other phantasms multiple times.


> And care to bring proof of Archer using UBW like Gilgamesh uses GoB, because I don't recall Archer using his technique to spam weapons like Gil.




Besides it generally just listed as one of the abilities allowed in Unlimited Blade Works as supposedly sourced from the Fate/complete material, it pretty much explains how he was able to take that many lives from Berserker with visual result we see upon Berserker. Archer's actual hand to hand skills aren't good enough to leave us with a Berserker pierced throughout with what looks like a spam of swords.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> Except that empathy and his speed doesn't mean much for an inanimate object that crosses 4 kilometers in less than a second. All the more so if it's being used in a levitation based origin of attack from mid-air with numerous upon numerous other phantasms multiple times.



You do know that the empathy is going to be use on Archer to allow Naruto be prepared to dodge, right? is like aim dodging and again Archer can't use UBW like Gilgamesh uses GoB, but if you have proof that he can please bring it and I will gladly concede.



> Besides it generally just listed as one of the abilities allowed in Unlimited Blade Works as supposedly sourced from the Fate/complete material, it pretty much explains how he was able to take that many lives from Berserker with visual result we see upon Berserker. Archer's actual hand to hand skills aren't good enough to leave us with a Berserker pierced throughout with what looks like a spam of swords.



Archer has to use every weapon he creates he can't use them remote control style like Gil, but once again if you have proof that he can, bring it and I will concede.


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pEq1zZts80A[/YOUTUBE]

1:23. Later on even Shirou was shown to do it.

I'll leave it to someone else to fetch you the text from the novel.



Grαhf said:


> You do know that the empathy is going to be use on Archer to allow Naruto be prepared to dodge, right? is like aim dodging



The Hrunting arrow comes from Archer, then pursues Naruto of its own accord from any direction. You can't aimdodge the arrow after it's been fired, and the arrow itself has no killing intent so you cannot even tell its direction. You don't seem to understand Hrunting flies faster than top tier Naruto speedsters.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

You do know that anime is non canon, right?


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a canon ability for Archer.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 24, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> It's a canon ability for Archer.



You have to bring the quotes from the novel to prove he can do it, anime is a no go.



> The Hrunting arrow comes from Archer, *then pursues Naruto of its own accord from any direction*. You can't aimdodge the arrow after it's been fired, and the arrow itself has no killing intent so you cannot even tell its direction. You don't seem to understand Hrunting flies faster than top tier Naruto speedsters.



It pursues if Archer has his sight on Naruto all the time, but with a fuckton of clones tell me how is he going to hit the real one?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Archer has to use every weapon he creates he can't use them remote control style like Gil, but once again if you have proof that he can, bring it and I will concede.



He shot swords GoB style at the Church when 

A. Killing Caster
B. Locking Rin in the sword prison





Kumasogami (Dororin)


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWhrhed-aiY[/YOUTUBE]

Shirou countered every weapon used by Gilgamesh and Gate Of Babylon by countering it with the exact same weapon. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5emtlA9Wnc[/YOUTUBE]

4:20 Archer GoB style spam.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, now can he do this while he is using his bow? because I am pretty sure he can't do both at the same time and like the text clearly shows he has to trace them first, and Naruto's FRS is a long distance attack that he can use with his clones as well, that remember are a lot thanks to his taju kagebunshin no jutsu.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Not at the same time but Broken Phantasms can pull of decent AoEs (like the Graveyard scene). Not to mention the speed it comes in.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

The graveyard scene against Berserker was him using his bow IIRC, so it doesn't count as his spam attack that doesn't seem to have any AOE, while Naruto's FRS does have a nice AOE + power and he is going to get hit by a lot of them.


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 25, 2011)

Rho Aias can defend against FRS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> The graveyard scene against Berserker was him using his bow IIRC, so it doesn't count as his spam attack that doesn't seem to have any AOE, while Naroto's FRS do have a nice AOE and he is going to get hit by a lot of them.



I know it was with the bow. As I said to respond



> Thanks, now can he do this while he is using his bow? because I am pretty sure he can't do both at the same time



me



> Not at the same time



Though off the top of my head BP was the only thing he done via Bow when shown. 

Although if he ever done so via UBW spam, it'd be fucking rediculously awesome. Either way, his method was via Bow.

Though he should definitely be way better than Robin Hood (capable of firing two consecutive arrows) in archery. Although anyone want to shed some light would be nice. I personally haven't done Archer's route in Extra. Yet.

Though IIRC, didn't he ever spam Hrunting in F/HA when shooting against Shiro on the bridge?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

> Rasenshuriken AOE = 1,012.56 meters
> 
> Kinetic Energy of One of the Rocks the Attack Sent Flying = 1.812 kilotons of energy



Pretty sure a lot of those are going to do the work.

Edit: oh and I forgot about the speed FRS has, that is going to help a lot too.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Though off the top of my head BP was the only thing he done via Bow when shown.
> 
> Although if he ever done so via UBW spam, it'd be fucking rediculously awesome. Either way, his method was via Bow.
> 
> ...



Doing that kind of damage via spam would be too broken and in the bridge scene he wasn't spamming, he was shooting them in intervals of time.


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Though IIRC, didn't he ever spam Hrunting in F/HA when shooting against Shiro on the bridge?



He shot 5, time between 1st and 2nd shots was 20 seconds, and the same interval plus an additional 5 seconds for each shot after that because he was putting more power into it. Not really spam.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Doing that kind of damage via spam would be too broken and in the bridge scene he wasn't spamming, he was shooting them in intervals of time.





Shiorin said:


> He shot 5, time between 1st and 2nd shots was 20 seconds, and an additional 5 seconds for each shot after that because he was putting more power into it. Not really spam.



Kinda spam-ish in a sense. Either way, he was doing that from an absurd distance and IIRC had enough power that the bridge was quaking (or something).

If he fired those off up close, it'd be absurd. 

Anyway, if he gets ganged up, wouldn't he just need to go into Spirit form just to avoid it and pop up somewhere at a good distance and do the usual?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

I never liked the notion of the "going spirit form" argument when it comes to servants because that is like fleeing battle if you ask me since they can't attack in that state, but one could argue Naruto's empathy would allow him to get his location.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I never liked the notion of the "going spirit form" argument when it comes to servants because that is like fleeing battle if you ask me since they can't attack in that state, but one could argue Naruto's empathy would allow him to get his location.



Maybe, though Archer could potentially stretch the distance enough that even with Naruto's speed, it'd take time. In the meantime, arrows will be flying and the process could be repeated if they get close.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Maybe, though Archer could potentially stretch the distance enough that even with Naruto's speed, it'd take time. In the meantime, arrows will be flying and the process could be repeated if they get close.



True, but take into account that it won't be one Naruto going after Archer, you know taju kagebunshin no jutsu allows Naruto to create a massive amount of clones and each one can use FRS (that has a nice AOE and speed) to attack him from distance or if he get's to grab Archer with his kyuubi arm extensions is also over for him.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 25, 2011)

if archer can't use gae bolg, why doesn't he just use the unnamed prototype spear? op didn't ban that. lolz

serious now, can't archer speed blitz? all he has to do is trace a weapon that belonged to someone with hypersonic+ speed and blitz naruto.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 25, 2011)

You mean Gungir right?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

I think the point of banning weapons like Gae bolg is to avoid a sure win since these weapons have strong H4X on their side.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I think the point of banning weapons like Gae bolg is to avoid a sure win since these weapons have strong H4X on their side.



Yeah. The only person  in-verse capable of dodging Gae Bolg is Francis Drake. What with her Rank EX Luck.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 25, 2011)

hmm ok than, than like i said in my last post, archer traces weapon, gains previous users speed, and speed blitzes naruto before he transforms.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Yeah. The only person  in-verse capable of dodging Gae Bolg is Francis Drake. What with her *Rank EX Luck*.



Wut? anti gae bolg right there lol.



zer0light said:


> hmm ok than, than like i said in my last post, archer traces weapon, gains previous users speed, and speed blitzes naruto before he transforms.



RM is instant and op said this is RM so it's assumed he is already transformed.

Btw what hypersonic + characters are you talking about? I know that he can gain the stats of the person who used the weapon but who are this hypersonic + people and how do you know they have this speed? not to mention that by the distance, long distance attacks is the best option here.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 25, 2011)

rider is hypersonic+ so is lancer but gae bolg is banned, so archer can trace riders spike chains.


----------



## ggultra2764 (Nov 25, 2011)

Considering Archer's status as a Heroic Spirit, I doubt Naruto has anything in his attack arsenal that is gonna harm Counter-Guardian EMIYA. Hope the kid doesn't mind becoming a pincushion to Archer's sword spammage.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

zer0light said:


> rider is hypersonic+ so is lancer but gae bolg is banned, so archer can trace riders spike chains.



You know this how exactly? and care to say his exact speed with proof of it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Now I know where she get the EX luck from



Too bad she had Shinji as her Master.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Too bad she had Shinji as her Master.



Is it me or this dude always get's the H4X sevants? he is pure fail and yet look what he get's...


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 25, 2011)

The best Servants are almost always under their worst masters possible. It's pretty much Nasu canon at this point in every game featuring Servants.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> You know this how exactly? and care to say his exact speed with proof of it.



i got it from the OBD wiki. if you want exact calcs, ask on of the other typemoon fans


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Powerful servants with fail masters should be able to act on their own, Gilgamesh style 



zer0light said:


> i got it from the OBD wiki. if you want exact calcs, ask on of the other typemoon fans



The wiki is a guide, in debates you need to back up your claims.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Powerful servants with fail masters should be able to act on their own, Gilgamesh style



Not everyone has A rank Independent Action.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Not everyone has A rank Independent Action.



Shame 

Or they can do it like Iskander's master that end up being his servant, lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Powerful servants with fail masters should be able to act on their own, Gilgamesh style



Ryougi Shiki's too beast to even have a Master.



> *The best Servants are almost always under their worst masters possible.* It's pretty much Nasu canon at this point in every game featuring Servants.



Random guy getting Arcueid as a Servant in Extra.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ryougi Shiki's too beast to even have a Master.



Indeed.



> Random guy getting Arcueid as a Servant in Extra.



Hahahahaha this is just


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2011)

wait wth a servant that broken, who is her master?


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 25, 2011)

Shinji?

Drake isn't that broken. She just happens to have EX luck.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> wait wth a servant that broken, who is her master?



Her personal fanboy, no seriously.





Shiorin said:


> Shinji?
> 
> Drake isn't that broken. She just happens to have EX luck.



Well not broken but still pretty beastly for for being able to summon her ships' cannons from hammerspace and her NP allows her to summon her whole fleet and open fire.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Her personal fanboy, no seriously.



This keeps getting better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

The game's $30 so get it when you can.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice advertisement, they should pay you for doing such a good job


----------



## Serp (Nov 25, 2011)

I think that Archer would pull out a win on this. Rios can block anything Naruto can throw at him, Broken Phantasms and UBW have enough firepower to put the ninja down. 

And Drake isn't even Drake, its Elizabeth I under Drakes name.


----------



## Zombehs (Nov 25, 2011)

Tamamo is the best servant, just saying here.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 25, 2011)

I like her and Assassin.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 25, 2011)

Talking about Nursery.


----------



## Shiorin (Nov 25, 2011)

Her master is Alice. She's a reflection of her own master.

She's only broken without knowledge. Countering her reality marble is remarkably easy.


----------



## Qwilfish (Nov 25, 2011)

Archer take this, but Naruto "has no durability feat" is false, the Raikage punch should be into City Block level range based by powerscaling from weaker character, and Naruto is survived an ST with no trouble against Nagato.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 25, 2011)

naihsadraK said:


> Naruto stomps. Mach 14+ speed and town buster  rasengan + thousand of clones.



Uh no Naruto isn't even Mach 10 and is no where near a town buster without using Kyubi chakra. Mach 11 Hrunting arrow blitzes his ass. Also correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't Archer fought with Saber who is herself Mach 14 (Or so I hear).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 25, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> Her master is Alice. She's a reflection of her own master.
> 
> She's only broken without knowledge. Countering her reality marble is remarkably easy.



Easy, but then again, every single Master seemingly drops information at your feet.



> Nice advertisement, they should pay you for doing such a good job



Battle is very simple, story is done both via normal scenes as well as VN style. There're still Dead Ends.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 25, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> The two of us cannot hold heavens together



Two Great men, sharing a life


----------



## zer0light (Nov 25, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Two Great men, sharing a life



eithere one is fine, depends on the translation. but the other one sounds less gay.



Grαhf said:


> Powerful servants with fail masters should be able to act on their own, Gilgamesh style
> 
> 
> 
> The wiki is a guide, in debates you need to back up your claims.



it has proven feets, i've heard of them from other posters, but im just too lazy to post them my self, ya bad excuses but thats just how i am on bad days. thats why i said ask someone else if you want proof.


----------



## Alita (Nov 26, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Naruto? Durability?
> 
> It's the same Naruto that believed that a full powered punch from the Raikage would kill him.
> 
> ...



Not saying who wins but Naruto does have durability feats. He tanked nagato's city block+/low multi block shinra tensei.

EDIT-Even sage naruto tanked a shinra tensei from pein. You can powerscale off of that.


----------



## Alita (Nov 26, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Uh no Naruto isn't even Mach 10 and is no where near a town buster without using Kyubi chakra. Mach 11 Hrunting arrow blitzes his ass. Also correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't Archer fought with Saber who is herself Mach 14 (Or so I hear).


Naruto is hypersonic+(Mach 16+) since he should be faster than tsunade and 4th raikage who were calced to have hypersonic+ reactions when they reacted to the deacceleration of mabui's jutsu. He's also at least a multi block+/small town buster with his FRS.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 26, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> You know this how exactly? and care to say his exact speed with proof of it.


Technically, Archer should have Shirou's feats.
[13]
Watch it till 1:10
Shirou in HF managed to outrun and intercept Berserker's supersonic slash from about 10 meters in a last ditch-like burst of speed.

As for Rider, she managed to jump back dozens of meters before Saber Alter could finish her attack.
Not to mention that Saber Alter (by the sheer virtue of being even stronger than the original Arthuria) should be able to perform Saber's Mach 14 feat from HA casually.

There's also fact that in Fate/Zero it was stated that by releasing Invisible Air and Prana Burst at maximum Saber can increase her speed by 3 times. Later it was established that Saber can move faster than the 20mm shells fired from the M61Vulcan wielded by Berserker (3450 FPS = Mach 3.0903).

Yet Lancer was easily capable of reacting to Saber's Mach 9 rush and devise his own elaborate counter. Same for Saber.

So Servants who can fight Saber or Zero Lancer in melee have Mach 9+ combat speed, even if it usually doesn't apply for movement speed.

Archer also fought Berserker in FSN and actually held his own against Heracles admirably. So much that it would've earned Berserker's praise if weren't for his Mad Enchantment.

In short Archer is surely hypersonic. His projectiles can also hit Servants in the heat of combat from several kilometers. One of the Fate/Extra Material volumes even made it canon by explaining Archer can hit anything from 4 kilometers range. Even if it's a Servant on a move.


----------



## Estrecca (Nov 26, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> There's also fact that in Fate/Zero it was stated that by releasing Invisible Air and Prana Burst at maximum Saber can increase her speed by 3 times. Later it was established that Saber can move faster than the 20mm shells fired from the M61Vulcan wielded by Berserker (3450 FPS = Mach 3.0903).



Saber was also _much_ stronger during Fate Zero than during FSN thanks to having a halfway decent master. And I want to see a _quote_ for her being faster than those bullets.


----------



## pikachuwei (Nov 26, 2011)

Isn't Saber Alter supposed to be slower than Arturia tho?


----------



## Asune (Nov 26, 2011)

Why is this even going on, I believed that it was clear that Archer wins in the first page


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 26, 2011)

No it isn't, this is the difference with people that debate and noobs that put one liners.

Naruto has the same chances of winning as Archer, not going to continue this debate cause it would be repeating the same things, but props to basch and space mook that where the only ones that provide proof and good arguments.


----------



## Asune (Nov 26, 2011)

Archer could just turn into spirit form, that way he cannot be noticed, then he can go up to some hill, and fire a caladbolg to finish naruto


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah been over that already, like I said this is my last post here.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 26, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yeah been over that already, like I said this is my last post here.



you already said the last one wast your last , so stop posting, unless you want to keep arguing.

caladbolg or hrunting, either way archer wins


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 26, 2011)

zer0light said:


> you already said the last one wast your last , so stop posting, unless you want to keep arguing.
> 
> caladbolg or hrunting, either way archer wins



Nope.avi

This is my last post.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 26, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Nope.avi
> 
> This is my last post.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh wow, that is just sad.


----------



## Judas (Nov 26, 2011)

It's about time you jump off a cliff.


----------



## zer0light (Nov 26, 2011)

i just felt like posting a random pick. i googled closed my eyes and with my sucky luck, i got that. ya, not a believable excuse, but thats what happened. im sorry for how lame it is


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 26, 2011)

zer0light said:


> i just felt like posting a random pick. i googled closed my eyes and with my sucky luck, i got that. ya, not a believable excuse, but thats what happened. im sorry for how lame it is





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Judas (Nov 26, 2011)

zer0light said:


> i just felt like posting a random pick. i googled closed my eyes and with my sucky luck, i got that. ya, not a believable excuse, but thats what happened. im sorry for how lame it is



Don't post.


Jump.


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> I am the bone of my sword





raphxenon said:


> Steel is  my body





DestinyDestroyer said:


> and fire is my blood





zer0light said:


> i have created over a thousand blades





Endless Sorcerer said:


> Unknown to death, Nor known to life





SpaceMook said:


> Have withstood pain to create many weapons.





zer0light said:


> Yet, those hands will never hold anything.





SpaceMook said:


> So, as I pray.
> 
> Unlimited Blade Works!
> 
> ...



Reps for all


----------



## zer0light (Nov 26, 2011)

not everything i do has a reason, but i do try to make it a habit to post 1 random demotivational poster a month.

INSANITY HAS NO REASON, BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN I CAN'T MAKE SENSE!!!!


----------



## Amae (Nov 26, 2011)

Fluttershy said:


> that ST is nothing much (not a concenrated attack) and we don't even see if it hit Naruto - maybe he avoided it with his speed


This is true (the possibility of it not hitting him part). What's the consensus on this?


----------



## zer0light (Nov 26, 2011)

Judas said:


> Wut**



yes, exactly!!!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

mfw people try to argue that Shinra Tensei's power is equivalent to its AoE


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, this thread has already served its purpose.Locking it.


----------

